# 1990 Unimog U1600 for sale



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

1990 SWB Mercedes Unimog U1600 AG-spec
OM366a 6L Turbo Diesel 156hp
165000km (13000km since 2009)
8605hours
imported in 2009, refurbished in the UK by A.C. Price
Plated as a truck
92km/h top speed
10500kg GVW
Heavy axles, 8 bolts
4X4, dif locks
exhaust brake
3-way dump bed
8 speed, 3 set of gears (crawler, working, highway)
4 hydraulic levers
3 pairs front hydraulic connections
3 pairs rear hydraulic connections
front pneumatic connection
coolant heater
front and rear 540/1000rpm pto, pneumatic clutch
rear cat II 3-point hitch
front bauplate
rear dual gladhand air brakes trailer connections
Pintle hitch
12V electrical system
trailer lights connection
rear stop/turn/position LED lights
Whelen LED beacon
Michelin XZL 395/85R20 tires, 27/32 (new at 31/32)
Pronovost 92in inverted snow blower could be included in the sale

known issues
rear pto is wobbly, complete replacement parts included
brake master cylinder will need to be changed eventually, spare included
dump bed cylinder leaks a bit
2 spot on the cab where the paint is lifting, loonie-sized
dump bed has been welded, the floor would need to be changed
one of the rear sliding window has been replaced by plexiglass

92in Pronovost Inverted snowblower could be included in the sale

asking price is 55000$
Located in Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Contact me at [email protected]


----------

